

A life-long slob decides it's time to get organized - kqr2
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/06/07/AR2010060703807.html

======
Luyt
I should clean up my MP3 collection unless I want to end up like the Collyer
Brothers.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compulsive_hoarding#Digital_hoa...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compulsive_hoarding#Digital_hoarding)

